# MRR Design presents NES Forged Series! [GetYourWheels]



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

_*MRR Design Wheels new NES Forged Wheels*_
*GetYourWheels Authorized Distributor*

MRR Designs Wheel's new NES Forged wheel collection is here!
These new NES Forged monoblock wheels collects timeless designs with new contemporary styles.
Taking in consideration for the ultimate street and performance wheel, NES Forged wheels features aggressive, unique styles.
Each NES Forged set is built to your car's fitment needs and tested for road use.

Give us a call at *(562)249-7184*
All wheels from NES Forged are available from 18" to 22"
18" from 8.5 to 12" wide sizes
19" from 8.5 to 12" wide sizes
20" from 8.5 to 12" wide sizes
21" from 8.5 to 12" wide sizes
22" from 8.5 to 12" wide sizes

*FG Series*









*MS Series*









*NC Series*









*SS Series*









*ZO Series*









Give us a call at *(562)249-7184*
_Each set takes about 6-8 weeks in production._​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Two MRR NES Forged wheels built and shipping! Which would you prefer?
MRR NES Forged FG-01 in Gloss Bronze Burst
MRR NES Forged SS-1 in Gloss Gold


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

BMW M2 fitted with the MRR NES Forged SS.1-1 Gold
Machined for OE Cap fitment and for a superb flush fit!


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

NES Forged SS-1 wheels built and shipping!
Full Polished is always a popular finish!


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Full forged high quality wheel without the high price.










Dm or email me for your custom set.
Wheels and tires package available.

Thank you,
[email protected]​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*NES MS-5*
Lightweight Monoblock
6061 T6 Aerospace Aluminum Block
Billet center crest
Weight reduction pocketing (included)
Custom made / 4-5 weeks production time










PRICE INQUIRIES with tire package

send me a DM or email
[email protected]​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*100% 6061 ALUMUNIUM FORGED 
Custom build to your liking.

Dm or Email me for details/prices quotes

Thank you,

[email protected]
562 249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

6-8 weeks build.
Custom offsets and finish available

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Who wants to get set up with some beautiful / Custom made 6061 forged wheels.?

*Help me Help you *

Financing Available.
Dm or Email me for details/prices quotes
Thank you,
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*NES PO-3
20X9 10X10.5*

Custom built.

Any questions?
Dm or Email me for details/prices quotes
Thank you,
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*Happy Forged Friday*

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

WHEELS: NES SF-SERIES SF-07
SIZES: F 20 X 9 / R 20 X 10

Sales inquiries Welcome
Any questions please DM or EMAIL me
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*NES SS1.1*

My fav out of all the NES forged

Custom offsets and finish available.

Sales inquiries Welcome
Any questions please DM or EMAIL me
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*BRUSH finish available 
Bespoke fitment.*

Sales inquiries Welcome
Any questions please DM or EMAIL me
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

NES FORGED
Lets get you set up with bespoke finish and fitment
19-22 inch available

[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

good news guys. Build time on these are now 8 weeks instead of 16 weeks

Contact me for your set.

Thank you,
Lou
562 249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

The FG15 sport mesh design looks great
8 week turn around










Contact me for your set and ask for me for Forum Pricing!
Thank you,
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

BUILT time is now quicker
8-10 weeks

Contact me for your set and ask for me for Forum Pricing!
Thank you,
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

True Forged wheels
Specially if you have a Model S Plaid

Contact me for your set and ask for me for Forum Pricing!
Thank you,
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Nice gunmetal finish with red center caps

Contact me for your set and ask for me for Forum Pricing!
Thank you,
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*NES FG-02*
22 INCH COMBO

9-12 WEEKS built time.

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

NES FORGED build time has gotten a lot better.
8-10 weeks










Contact me for your set.

Thank you,
Lou
562 249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*Tesla Model S*

*Forged monoblock*

*FG SERIES / FG-X*
*NES FORGED are now shipped via AIR FREIGHT. No more 6 months wait.*



























*Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*A great example of elegance*

Who's in need of some new wheels? 7-9 weeks build time

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*NES FG06 MOUNTED ON INFINITI Q50.*
*Classy clean straight spoke design yet sporty!*
*7-9 weeks build time. True 6061-T aluminum Forged Wheels*

Contact me for your set.
Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*Beautiful FG11 mounted on this AUDI S5.
True FORGED 6061-T Aluminum in Brushed Clear.*


























Give us a call at *(562)249-7184*
_Each set takes about 8-10 weeks in production._​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*MRR NES FORGED BUILD TIME is averaging about 5 weeks. Pretty fast builds for true forged wheels. *

Contact me for your set.
Any questions please DM or EMAIL me
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*TRUE FORGED IN 4-6 WEEKS
Quality for LESS

Contact me to order your FORGED WHEELS
HAPPY TURKEY DAY!!

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*MRR NES FORGED 4-6 weeks build time.*

Who needs a set of true forged for under 4k

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*4-6 WEEKS build time cut off the end of this month. Anything ordered after will take about 8-12 weeks due to the holidays.*

*Contact me for your Forged Set.*

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*MRR NES SS-3 Split 5 spoke with speed pockets to add uniqueness and rigidity.*

Contact me for your TRUE FORGED wheels. 4-6 weeks build time

DM or Email me for details/prices quotes
Thank you,
*[email protected]
562 249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*NES ZO-01 in brushed champagne*

Would you rock these?

6-8 weeks build time for FORGED WHEELS. Not too bad right?

DM or Email me for details/prices quotes
Thank you,
*[email protected]
562 249-7184​*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

​*NES FORGED 6-8 weeks build time cut off is the end of this year. Anything ordered after that will be delayed a few weeks.*

*Get your FORGED WHEELS ordered*

DM or Email me for details/prices quotes
Thank you,
*[email protected]
562 249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*These ZO SERIES/ZO-02 wheels finished in Brushed Champagne on a matte black M looks amazing.
Match made in Car Heaven.*

Deadline to get these in 6 weeks is this thursday.

Order your forged wheels today!

Wheels and Tires package available upon request.
TPMS and Lug nuts for Turn Key installation.
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*MRR NES FORGED SS-5 fitted on a Mclaren 570S Spider.

One can dream!!!*

Quickest turn around time for any Forged wheel company! *The last set we ordered for a customer took a little over 5 weeks to us.*
Get yours ordered before they get busy again.

DM or Email me for details/prices quotes
Thank you,
*[email protected]
562 249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*FG-05 in bronze chrome pops on a Matte Black E90 M3*

8-10 weeks build time.

_Get yours ordered in time for the Summer meets and shows._

Contact me for fitment questions or price quotes.
Thank you,
*[email protected]
562 249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*MRR NES FORGED build time is 8-12 weeks.
Order your true forged wheels *

Wheels and Tires package available upon request.
TPMS and Lug nuts for Turn Key installation.
Free shipping!!!
_*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*_​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*If you want something modern and different, the FG17 is for you.
True forged wheels, 8-10 weeks build time. Affordable.*

Wheels and Tires package available upon request.
TPMS and Lug nuts for Turn Key installation.
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184
714 987 2505 text only*​


----------

